# New Look For The Walking Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

What do you think of the new look?

I'm using a new color on the walking sticks I make, just something a bit different.

Please let me know your opinion of the color?

Thanks,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like it. It looks like the Minwax gunstock color stain I use sometimes.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice looking but I don't use any color and prefer the "natural" look of the wood.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Assuming the pic gives a fair representation of the color, sticks like that might be of particular use during hunting season. Not exactly hunter orange, but headed in that direction.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure what the stain is but It gives a nice look to the stick. But does take away from what looks like a variety of colors in a number of the sticks shown. I think I prefer the more natural darkening from the use of the oil finishes such as tung, linseed and teak oil.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting! But i like your snake sticks better!


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

yaxley said:


> Nice looking but I don't use any color and prefer the "natural" look of the wood.


I'm still making the Carved Snake Walking sticks, however I thought I would change the color of the curled sticks to the "gunstock" minwax color.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Assuming the pic gives a fair representation of the color, sticks like that might be of particular use during hunting season. Not exactly hunter orange, but headed in that direction.


Not quite as red as the picture makes them look, but more red than a natural color.

I'm hoping my customers will like the new look.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> I like it. It looks like the Minwax gunstock color stain I use sometimes.


You are correct. The color is gunstock.


----------

